# Cedartown, Georgia Show



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2020)

Friday, Jan. 31 and Saturday, Feb. 1.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 31, 2020)

I picked these up at the show today, but the most impressive thing of all was not the bottles, but the museum. It completely blows away the official Coke museum in Atlanta. The collection is simply unbelievable. It's packed with the earlier stuff that we all like without all the later "I'd like to teach the world to sing..." crap of the '70s, etc. I took pictures which do it no justice so I'm not even posting them, but telling all of you that you just have to see it. Not only is the collection incredible, but the manner in which it's presented is first class all the way. I'm sure glad I went now and will definitely be going back. 

  

All are in great untumbled condition, but the Stuart is flawless and has an applied top too which is not as often seen in Hutches as tooled tops. Common bottle, but I had to have it.


----------

